# IBS changes and travelling



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.At Christmas time for 3 weeks I'm staying with my boyfriend and his family. I was really looking forward to this until my IBS came back in the last month worse than ever. For the past year I've been relatively symptom free and had been off the ibs diet for a bit... I thought I was cured. Then I had a GI infection which changed everything. My IBS used to consist of horrible stomach pains and cramps where I wouldn't be able to get out of bed and I would have a hard stool which led to a fissure. Now my ibs can be that but it can also mean diarrhea and not feeling fully relieved with the stomach pain even worse. Usually I've resorted to having to use wipes which I hate because before the infection I had regular bowel movements that were normal every day. I'm now trying to go back to my diet but I'm so worried about going there and ruining my Christmas... asking for different food, having to bring wipes in the bathroom at someone else's house... I'm also worried about my relationship with my boyfriend because lately I haven't been feeling well at all and therefore I haven't felt in the mood and I definitely don't feel attractive anymore. My boyfriend knows about my ibs and is very supportive but one can only deal with so much right? What should I do to make this ibs go away in time for Christmas? What should I pack for the flight? (There's one stop along the way too) I know some take Imodium which I can't take because it will make my stool the opposite and will still pose problems. Please help... I really want to enjoy my Christmas and save my relationship.


----------



## hazelrae94 (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish I could help, but I'm in the same boat. I'm supposed to go on longgg road trip a few days before Christmas. All these pains I'm having now are terrifying me. How on Earth are people with stuff like this supposed to spend nine hours in a car! I'm sorry I am not much help, but at least you are not alone. I'll be praying for ya and hope you have a very Merry Christmas despite this. It really bites, not being able to enjoy it. But hopefully you can make the best of it.


----------

